# Acer Aspire 5532 won't boot



## sarahmcg1981 (Dec 2, 2012)

Help! My Acer Aspire 5532 refuses to boot up. The power lights come on but nothing else. The wireless light won't come on and neither will the hard drive light. It makes noise like it's going to but it doesn't. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF see the troubleshooting steps here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## sarahmcg1981 (Dec 2, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF see the troubleshooting steps here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


I went through those steps up to cleaning the RAM and it didn't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi is your ac adapter working properly what about the dc jack port is it loose or damaged


----------



## sarahmcg1981 (Dec 2, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi is your ac adapter working properly what about the dc jack port is it loose or damaged


Everything seems to be fine with that. My battery needs to be replaced so I usually keep it plugged in when I'm using it. It was fine yesterday then I closed it for a little while without shutting it down and when I went to use it again it wouldn't do anything.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did it go into sleep or hibernation was the power supply interrupted I 'am trying to rule out as many things as possible ie overheating have you cleaned out the airvents and fan with a can of compressed air


----------



## sarahmcg1981 (Dec 2, 2012)

joeten said:


> Did it go into sleep or hibernation was the power supply interrupted I 'am trying to rule out as many things as possible ie overheating have you cleaned out the airvents and fan with a can of compressed air


I've cleaned everything out but it still seems to get hot even though it's not running.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you hear the fan if not then that could have gone and need replaced


----------



## sarahmcg1981 (Dec 2, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi do you hear the fan if not then that could have gone and need replaced


No. When I turn the power on it sounds like it starts but then it stops and nothing else happens.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then something has failed either the fan,the hdd,graphics,or motherboard your fan is a good contender if your comfortable opening it up and working on it you could get the service manual if available to help guide you if not then take it to a repair shop and they will check it for you 
service manual http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/Manuals/acer/2009/ServiceGuides/SG_Aspire_5532_10192009.pdf
you may need a multi meter for some things


----------



## sarahmcg1981 (Dec 2, 2012)

joeten said:


> Then something has failed either the fan,the hdd,graphics,or motherboard your fan is a good contender if your comfortable opening it up and working on it you could get the service manual if available to help guide you if not then take it to a repair shop and they will check it for you
> service manual http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/Manuals/acer/2009/ServiceGuides/SG_Aspire_5532_10192009.pdf
> you may need a multi meter for some things


That is beyond my capability. To the shop it goes! Thank you for your help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome sorry I could not offer more help


----------

